# Babies galore



## curlycue (May 22, 2007)

Ok I really need some advice asap. I am the one that was expecting rat let because I got two pregnant rats at the pet store. Well they finally arived this morning. From what I can see all is going good. Lots of cries and both of my female rats are in the ferret sized igaloo that you have to lift up in order to see. My question is that do I do it now, or should I do it later? I'm not sure which rat gave birth. Just that I'm hearing a lot of sqealing and when I opened the door of the cage I got both of my female rats sticking their heads out but not daring to move out of the igaloo. Is it safe to move the rats/mom into a tank. Should I move the other preggo females? Will she hurt the babies? What about her diet? Should I try to give her some soy based/kitten or puppy formula? Please please I'm excited but I really really would like all the help and advice on how to take care of them so that they become healthy and so that my mommy rattie doesn't ended up losing her babies to malnutrition.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Ideally Mum should be alone with her babies. If they are new to you they need to learn to trust you. I think after closer inspection of both females it will be clear who has popped. You should try to handle the babies often too. Pregnant and nursing Mums need higher protien and fat in thier diet. 

http://www.ratlovers.org/articles/pregnant.html


----------

